# Transistores 3D de 22nm



## Rage10 (Jul 27, 2011)

Estaba navegando por internet, y me encontre con la siguiente noticia que seguramente les va a interesar a muchos.
Segun la Ley de Moore, esta habla de que cada 18 meses se duplica la cantidad de transistores en un circuito.
¿Pero que pasa?, a medida que la tecnología avanza, los dispositivos, cada vez son más pequeños, y eso hace que los componentes que lo forman también sean cada vez más pequeños.
Por eso, hace unos días se hablo sobre los *transistores en tres dimensiones*. Luego de 10 años de investigación pudieron hacer este transistor 3D de *22nm (nanómetros)*

Pero prefiero que vean la explicación, en un video muy bueno de Intel (la gran compania de procesadores), esta en ingles pero subtitulado:
Mark Bohr explica los transistores 3D


----------



## Electronec (Jul 27, 2011)

Curioso, gracias por el aporte.

Saludos.


----------



## tronik (Jul 28, 2011)

exelente aporte deja cheko el video graciass ¡¡


----------



## Rage10 (Jul 28, 2011)

Denada, me alegra que les sirva!


----------



## reactancia (Jul 28, 2011)

increible, muy bun aporte muchas gracias 

saludos


----------



## Ewad (Jul 28, 2011)

fino, fino. Muy bueno.

Saludos


----------



## luchoelectronica (Ago 6, 2011)

muy bueno realmente, estos de intel son unos genius.


----------

